# Do I need to use tan colored polish for tan shoes?



## recoveringchef (Nov 17, 2009)

I picked up a pair of AE shoes in a tan color and they need a good polish. Can I just use brown polish, or do I need to find a tan colored polish?

Blake


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you want them to get darker or stay the same color?


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I am a big fan of neutral polish on lighter colored shoes...it sort of helps them develop a patina as the leather naturally gets darker in certain spots.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

use lighther color polish to keep the shoes the same color. If you use darker polish the shoes will get darker.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, you need Kiwi Tan (or neutral). If they are more of a walnut tan, then Kiwi Mid-tan.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I use and prefer tan shoe creme for my tan shoes.


----------



## aillison (Apr 27, 2010)

maybe you can ask the AE shoe sore, i think they will offer the right polish


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Without being sarky, it rather depends on whether you want them to stay the same colour or not...


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Using a darker polish will darken the shoes, and you also should expect uneven coloring to develop at any creases (where the lighter color will often tend to show through.

You just acquired a quality pair of shoes. Why not obtain some quality polish for their care?
AE Premium Polish is available from the AE website, and shipping is always free on internet orders from AE.


----------



## TimHardy (Feb 22, 2010)

Kiwi also do a version called Parade Gloss which comes in most shades and give a nice high sheen.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I've only seen parade gloss in black and brown--do you know a source for other shades?


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Why all this talk of Kiwi?
The OP makes no mention of which AE style he has purchased, however the majority of AE's better shoes are made of calf.
A paste polish (such as Kiwi) might be considered adequate for corrected grain leather, however for a quality leather like calf, I would personally only use a cream, such as the AE Premium.

(For the record, I actually do not even use a paste polish on the few pair of corrected grain shoes in my collection. At the very least I use Meltonian.. also a cream.)

For my own taste, outside of military, law enforcement or the shoes of a security guard, a high gloss shine belongs only on black shoes to be worn with formal wear, preferably patent leather.


----------



## TimHardy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll pop in to town and do some research in to that one. Tim


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

aillison said:


> maybe you can ask the AE shoe sore, i think they will offer the right polish


I did that, they will ask you what color and style your AE shoes are.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Why all this talk of Kiwi?
> The OP makes no mention of which AE style he has purchased, however the majority of AE's better shoes are made of calf.
> A paste polish (such as Kiwi) might be considered adequate for corrected grain leather, however for a quality leather like calf, I would personally only use a cream, such as the AE Premium.
> 
> ...


Shoes need cream for conditioning and wax for shine. Wax alone builds up and has to be removed periodically. Cream alone doesn't shine; apply two or three coats, buff and the shoes look like they did before you started.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

It would be a good idea to use tan - that is why it exists!


----------



## recoveringchef (Nov 17, 2009)

The shoes are AE "Sanford." I found some AE premium shoe cream and was advised to use the "Brandy" color. It seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

recoveringchef said:


> The shoes are AE "Sanford." I found some AE premium shoe cream and was advised to use the "Brandy" color. It seems to have done the trick.


You should find the AE Premium Polish to be quite satisfactory. It is a top quality product, and very easy to use.



Will said:


> Shoes need cream for conditioning and wax for shine. Wax alone builds up and has to be removed periodically. Cream alone doesn't shine; apply two or three coats, buff and the shoes look like they did before you started.


I believe it is often possible to confuse _wants _with _needs_. 
Some may desire the high-gloss shine that a paste polish gives, however others might not.. and it is rather doubtful that shoes _need _to have wax applied to them.

As I inferred previously, other than for formal shoes, I much prefer the subtle shine that can be achieved with a quality cream polish and buffing with a horsehair brush, no more. (There are only two or three pair of shoes in my collection that I even us a buffing cloth on. Again, preference.)

There are those, on the other hand, who might like the look obtained by the use of a paste polish and extensive buffing with a cloth. It is all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

TimHardy said:


> Kiwi also do a version called Parade Gloss which comes in most shades and give a nice high sheen.


Bad idea mand. That stuff is no good.


----------



## TimHardy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lots of interesting thoughts coming out of this but it can depend on each individual leather as tannages vary from type to type, batch to batch etc. I suppose it is down to the individual and what finish is required. I think we will all learn new stiff from this and maybe the ultimate polish will emerge?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Will said:


> Cream alone doesn't shine; apply two or three coats, buff and the shoes look like they did before you started.


My results differ. I get quite a nice shine on my calfskin dress shoes with both Meltonian and AE shoe creams.

My method:

Apply cream generously w/ those wedge-shaped makeup applicator sponges they sell at the drugstore (use rubber gloves to keep hands clean). Use some pressure to rub cream into leather.

Allow a good long while for cream to dry/sink in.

Rub off excess using old, soft cotton-terry washcloths.

Buff w/ horsehair brushes.

Give final buffing w/ cotton-flannel cloth.

Yes, it can take a number of iterations to achieve the shine, and no the shoes won't look like patent leather (as if that's desireable), but they will still have a noticeable and pleasing gleam to them.

PS: As to polish color, I find that Meltonian's London Tan shade works well on lighter-brown or tannish shoes.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Neutral Wax*

If you prefer a glossier finish than you get from just the shoe creme, you might try following up with a light application of neutral wax followed by enthusiastic brushing and buffing.

Like some of the other posters, I generally prefer the softer finish that resuts from using just shoe creme. In the rainy season, however, I add the waxing step to provide a moisture barrier. Sometimes, I do it just for a glossier finish.

There have been a number of threads on the topic of shoe care. You might find it interesting to check them out.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Not to sound naive. But is kiwi polish a wax or a cream or what? Does kiwi polish give your shoe everything it needs like nourishment and waterproof?

And to apply it i use those yellow coloured dusters, even though bits of the material come of the cloth. Can those yellow dusters that are ubiquitous in pound shops be washed and re used?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

And i read a lot of detailed descriptions on how to polish. But isnt it as simple as applying the polish to the shoe roughly covering the whole shoe with the yellow duster. Wait a few minutes and then with a clean bit of the yellow duster cloth, polish them till they shine.?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VincentC said:


> Not to sound naive. But is kiwi polish a wax or a cream or what? Does kiwi polish give your shoe everything it needs like nourishment and waterproof?
> 
> And to apply it i use those yellow coloured dusters, even though bits of the material come of the cloth. Can those yellow dusters that are ubiquitous in pound shops be washed and re used?


Kiwi polish is a wax product that polishes, and as I hear, can waterproof your shoe. However, it does not really nourish the shoes.

History of KIWI Polish:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwi_(shoe_polish)
________

I don't know about washing and reusing yellow dusters,(I would not do it) but you could try it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VincentC said:


> And I read a lot of detailed descriptions on how to polish. But isn't it as simple as applying the polish to the shoe roughly covering the whole shoe with the yellow duster. Wait a few minutes and then with a clean bit of the yellow duster cloth, polish them till they shine.?


It's a nice/quick method.
________
Here is Andy's method on shoe care:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes%20Articles/perfect_shoeshine.htm


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I didnt like reading this bit below. So does that mean me using my kiwi wax polish will dry my chukkas out in the long run, if i polish too much? Is using kiwi polish not enough and i need some kind of cream as well.?

*Wax polish* shines leather better than cream, but it seals the leather and can cause it to dry out over time. Most wax polishes contain Stoddar Solvent (Naphtha) or turpentine plus Carnauba and/or Beeswax. Wax is the most effective for covering scuffs!​


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Many people on this thread use Meltonian - where do you get that? I have never seen it in a store and shipping is silly on amazon. Cobbler?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VincentC said:


> I didnt like reading this bit below. So does that mean me using my kiwi wax polish will dry my chukkas out in the long run, if i polish too much? Is using kiwi polish not enough and i need some kind of cream as well.?
> 
> *Wax polish* shines leather better than cream, but it seals the leather and can cause it to dry out over time. Most wax polishes contain Stoddar Solvent (Naphtha) or turpentine plus Carnauba and/or Beeswax. Wax is the most effective for covering scuffs!​


Apparently, the wax polish will at some point dry out the leather.(I have not seen it on any pair of my shoes) So, they suggest either switching to shoe cream or buying a leather conditioner, or mink oil.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Apparently, the wax polish will at some point dry out the leather.(I have not seen it on any pair of my shoes) So, they suggest either switching to shoe cream or buying a leather conditioner, or mink oil.


Is shoe cream a neutral colour? But i suppose i could use kiwi polish, but less often! And i used to think kiwi was the answer to everything. How wrong was i?


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Hector Freemantle said:


> All this paranoianabout Kiwi ruining your shoes is mindless.


+1

I have shoes which are decades old that have never seen a speck of shoe creme - they've been polished with Kiwi paste. The leather uppers are in fantastic condition on those shoes. Oh, and paste does not always equal "glossy." I buff my shoes to a lustre, not to a gloss.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Racer said:


> +1
> 
> I have shoes which are decades old that have never seen a speck of shoe creme - they've been polished with Kiwi paste. The leather uppers are in fantastic condition on those shoes. Oh, and paste does not always equal "glossy." I buff my shoes to a lustre, not to a gloss.


 I have used creme years and years ago in instances where I could not find wax polish. The result was never satisfactory either in terms of appearance or how the newly polished shoes felt on the foot. I believe the solvents in wax paste may clear the pores of the leather, so to speak, and allow it to breathe more freely. Or it might just be that wax is superior in softening up the leather. As Will points out, however, wax will, if over-applied, build up over the years. This might have to be occasionally stripped on light colored shoes. I currently use a Japanes product for this called 'Super Lotion'.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

VincentC said:


> Can those yellow dusters that are ubiquitous in *pound shops* be washed and re used?


Oh you English people. What is a pound shop? Over here it's where you get a used dog. I'm guessing over there it's a dollar store.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

J.Marko said:


> Many people on this thread use Meltonian - where do you get that? I have never seen it in a store and shipping is silly on amazon. Cobbler?


 Cobbler.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I bought a neutral self shining shoe polish stick from clarks. It is like a deodorant stick with a little sponge applicator on the end. Are these any good do you know? It contains beeswax it says. But it claims it protects, nourishes and conditions smooth leathers. Would this hydrate my loake kempton tan chukkas for instance?

But thats what it says on the kiwi tin as well.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

VincentC said:


> I bought a neutral self shining shoe polish stick from clarks. It is like a deodorant stick with a little sponge applicator on the end. Are these any good


No.

If your goal is minimal shoe maintenance, you should just buy a pair of Crocs and be done with it.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

VincentC said:


> I bought a neutral self shining shoe polish stick from clarks. It is like a deodorant stick with a little sponge applicator on the end. Are these any good do you know? It contains beeswax it says. But it claims it protects, nourishes and conditions smooth leathers. Would this hydrate my loake kempton tan chukkas for instance?
> 
> But thats what it says on the kiwi tin as well.


A lot of folk will tell you that these self- shining stick polishes will ruin your shoes as they contain silicone. Well I bought 2 pairs of Dexter Maine cap-toes polished binder in 1995 in burgundy and black and wore them virtually exclusively on a mere two shoe rotation. One pair was burgundy and polished with wax Kiwi paste. One was black and I generally used the type of stick that you are talking about on that. Both pairs are still serviceable. The black is in a better condition. So polish fearlessly way. However, don't expect the breath of fresh air to the arches that only a genuine non-instant shine can give you.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

The clarks saleswoman convinced me that the stick nourishes shoes, and said it did basically the same as a cream but was more convenient. I was thinking surely she knows what shes talking about and not trying to cheat me.

But its a rather strange product. You are supposed to just rub it over the shoe and thats it. No buffing or anything. You have to wait for the shoe to dry before it looks normal


----------



## ddillas (Oct 13, 2008)

Back to the tan-ness of the shoes in question... if the shoes are of a lightish bourbon tan and have natual colored stitching as many shoes do these days.. although no AE's come to mind... a nuetral creme or paste wax will not discolor the stitching. 

- Cheers


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Clean with a Neutral Aniline cream is the care instructions for a particular shoe i have. Does anyone know what aniline cream is?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

One thing i dont like about polishing is that it gets rid of the leather smell of the new shoes. The clarks stick polish i bought stinks to high heaven. It really is a bad smell. Why do they do that?
Is there something you can polish the shoes with that will leave the shoes smelling like they should do? Leather!!!


----------



## billingslyworthington (Jun 23, 2009)

J.Marko said:


> Many people on this thread use Meltonian - where do you get that? I have never seen it in a store and shipping is silly on amazon. Cobbler?


shoemart. free shipping.

meltonian in my experience is eh. It's like the shoe equivalent of a shampoo and conditioner in one. I'd rather have hte flexibility of having a separate bottle of cream and separate for wax and use whichever one i need to really nourish the leather or get a nice shiny finish.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely correct; neutral polish only will keep the colour as it is.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

VincentC said:


> The clarks saleswoman convinced me that the stick nourishes shoes, and said it did basically the same as a cream but was more convenient. I was thinking surely she knows what shes talking about and not trying to cheat me.
> 
> But its a rather strange product. You are supposed to just rub it over the shoe and thats it. No buffing or anything. You have to wait for the shoe to dry before it looks normal


Perhaps does it dry itself using a solvent such as alcohol? I am sure she meant well, and Clarks are comfortable shoes but I would use a cream or a good polish (not cherry blossom, maybe carr day and martin or kiwi, LIDL do a good cream if you can find it).


----------

